# V plows



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Would you guys with first hand knowledge of v-plows tell me which is the overall best plow, as far as strength, hydro system, speed and reliablity. I am leaning towards the fisher ez-v, but wanted to see what everyone had to say. There are fisher, western and boss dealers all in my general area, so that is not a real big deal. Thanks.:waving:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Can't comment on the Boss, but I have a Western MVP. The Western MVP and Fisher EZ-V are basically the same plow except for the mount and color. Same mold board, pump, hydrolics, and control. This is the third winter for mine and I have had ZERO problems with it 

Greg


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

All about the same.
go with the dealer who will be open at 3am durring a storm.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I've been very pleased with BOSS.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

While the western and fisher are basically the same, the western is a much stronger plow where the a frame meets the moldboard. Go look at the two plows aide by side, the western uses positive stops to kep the wings from being pushed to close to the a frame. Like when in the vee, or even in full angle left or right. The fisher doesnt, what that leads to is where the angle cylinder pins into the moldbard, that entire area will bend, including the pin over time. The area right above the that pin is boxed with steel, and that box plate will actually crease.
On the western, the cyl mounts lower on the moldboard, so the plate is actually 2x as big, and the positive stop on the a frame will keep any damage from occuring to that pin.
IMO the western is the best v plow, the boss units are built very well, but they are harsh on the truck. The trip mechanism doesnt work very well in the vee or scoop modes.
Dino


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I have had two Boss plows, this one has is going on three years and am very pleased. The V plow makes a big difference in time over my old straight blades. Sorry can't comment on Western or Fisher, though I hear much good about them here on the web site. Bob


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Thanks for the replys, I saw a fisher up close real quick the other night on christmas when it snowed, and I couldn't believe how tough it looked. I didn't know western and fisher were made almost the same. Does anyone have pictures of there v-plow they can post?  :waving:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

Click on the link in my signature. I can snap some more and post them in a min. 

Greg


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Thats one heck of a setup! Did you ever have any problems with snow comming out of the middle of the edge or defelctor? thanks for the pictures!:waving: 
Ray


----------



## Duncan IN (Nov 9, 2000)

*Boss Picture*

Here is a pic of my 2001 Boss V Plow 8'2" 
I have since made alot of changes to it I recently put on a u-edge and I also have a deflector. I will try to get some pics of the plow with the new changes since it doesn't look like the same plow now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

sno-mover,

There is a thick piece of rubber that connects the two mold boards down behind the cutting edges. Depending on the type of snow(ice) and position of the blades, it will sometimes not clean all the way down to pavement in a 6" swath. But it will only leave a very thin skim layer. It's never a problem. No snow ever comes through the middle of the deflector.

Here is a pic of the stop Dino was talking about.










Greg


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Dockboy,
Thanks for the picture, looks like a sold set-up. How long does it take for the plow to go from say, full scoop to full "v", and do the 2 blade halfs move at the same time or individualy? thanks 
Ray :waving:


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

A western v takes 5-7 sec to go from full v to full scoop. Yes both wings do operate at the same time. The controller has 3 modes. In mode 1 left button moves both wings out, right moves both in.
In mode 2 operates just like a straight plow, mode 3 is independant, press the left once and it moves out, press again moves in, same for the right side. Takes about 2-3 hrs to get used to. I have replaced the center two piece design with a single piece of urethane. Much better and no spillage.
Call 860-608-1842 and I will answer any questions you have about the western v plow, we run two of them.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

What Dino said 

Greg


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Dockboy and plowking35 
If I have any more questions now I know who to talk to, you have been a big help in answering questions for me.
thanks Ray.:waving:


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You are welcome Ray.
IMO the western is a very good v plow, and I wouldnt hesitate to buy another one.
Dino


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

No problem Ray 
Glad we could help!

Greg


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

I switched to the Western MVP this year, while it is my first V plow I don't think I'd ever go back to a str8 blade. It's a pretty awesome piece of equipment. The V plows are roughly 20% more efficent thus equaling more jobs in less time. You should also expect a higher hourly rate if using a V plow. Clean up is a breeze. making piles is a ton of fun and breaking through mounds is effortless. I live in the Philadelphia area, feel free to call me if you need more information, 215-783-4165. The dealer I would recommend, with batting an eye is:

PERKIOMEN PERFORMANCE INC.
Wayne Griffing
Rt. 63, Sumneytown, Pa 18084
215-234-9121

This guy is a walking Snowplow encyclopidia and if it's snowing he's open. I like to know how you make out?


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i like he western V's also.theres just one thing i would like.a bigger one maybe a 10 ft like the boss or alittle bigger but its a good plow


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I run a 9'2" Boss V, urethane edge. I love it.... never will straight blade again!


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Go with the Westerns, we run 7 Western V`s and have never had a problem. They hold a lot of snow as you can see. Pics from Christmas day.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Pics


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Picture


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

WOW 7 western v-plows thats pretty impresive, the picts look good. Do you have any shots of the whole fleet or any more from christmas day? thanks
Ray:waving:


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

You know I used the meyer steel & poly plows for years,a friend of mine switched to boss v plows afew years back & has been trying to get me to switch as well.A couple of years ago I bought a used 95 chevy 2500 pickup witha rtII 8.2 v blade,after my drivers used it they fight over driving that truck,we do a large number of service stations & apartment buildings and the time savings is enormous. I used to say buy a meyers you can get parts anywhere any time of day. But I'll tell you two years of using that boss blade & I haven't even had to add plow fluid to it.I just bought a new 10' boss for my 4600 IH & will be changing over the fleet as leases come up. Every time we go out on a moderate snow I'm changing or fixing something on the meyers.Not to knock meyers they made me alot of money in 22 yrs. but they should really keep up with the times. Anyone out there have experience with a meyers v plow a dealer near me has a used unit like new for about $1500 complete ?


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Western V, I only made the left side a loader made the rest.
Unfortuantly I lost everything that wasnt posted here when my hard drive crashed a few months ago. Pic was taken arround noon last year this week.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

No prob plowing & stacking this off the sidewalk.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

STAY AWAY FROM THE MEYER V PLOW.
Dino


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

the Meyer V and the flu will both leave you feeling sick.... and at home not making money!


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

ha ha yea the meyer v looks like somthing that went from the drawing board to the shelf in 2 days, I have a meyer now and i dont think I would ever buy another one, seams like not much thought went into the design.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Sno-mover
Here are some older pictures, the fleet has expanded substantially since then.


----------



## Plowerboy (Jan 24, 2003)

*Bends & brokens Welds on Fisher V-Plows*

I was recently told by a friend who also owns a Fisher V-plow that he has discovered broken weld points and two 45 degree ceases on the back side of his plow. The creases run from the piston connection and travel outward from that point on both sides of the wings. Six of his friends have checked their plows and have the identical bends on the back side of their plows. I checked mine and also have the bent creases on my plow (1 Year old). Fisher denies engineering problem until more calls come in on the problem. I would suggest anyone w/ a V-plow to check the above mentioned areas, and then contact Fisher regarding the problem!!


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

fisher V plows are not even close to the western V.the western is built much stronger.i have a 9.6 western and never had a problem yet.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I have a Boss 9 '2" V.The V plow saves time galore,this yr the Boss has been trouble free,after some teething problems when it was new.I am, buyign a Western MPV this week tp replace a pro plow,il lelt uou knw which one i like better after a few storms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Bends & brokens Welds on Fisher V-Plows*



> _Originally posted by Plowerboy _
> *I was recently told by a friend who also owns a Fisher V-plow that he has discovered broken weld points and two 45 degree ceases on the back side of his plow. The creases run from the piston connection and travel outward from that point on both sides of the wings. Six of his friends have checked their plows and have the identical bends on the back side of their plows. I checked mine and also have the bent creases on my plow (1 Year old). Fisher denies engineering problem until more calls come in on the problem. I would suggest anyone w/ a V-plow to check the above mentioned areas, and then contact Fisher regarding the problem!! *


Plowerboy,

That's because the Fisher's don't have these stops at the piston connection and on the A-frame


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

another


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

The creases in the backer plates on the Fisher V has long been a topic of discussion here. It is somewhat "old" news. Fisher says it has no effect on plow operation, and it doesn't weaken the plow in any way. Try searching, the threads are here.

Another topic discussed here a lot is that Western V plows eat cutting edges fast. Replacing them with urethane solves that problem. I was at a friend's yard last week, and he has one Western V he bought last year. I asked him if he changed the cutting edges yet, and he said no, they are fine. I said "Let's look". From the front, it looked like they had plenty of meat on them, which seemed odd, knowing that truck plows his biggest site, and spends about 15 hours plowing on a 4" storm on that site. I looked from the side, and he is starting to wear into the base angle. He was shocked, and told me he wants to get the U edges for it. I told him they are expensive, but will outlast steel by far. He would rather spend the money now, than have to keep replacing the edges twice a season.

~Chuck

Edit: Here is a thread about the bending plates from 2001

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3239&highlight=push+plates


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

What Fisher doesn't tell you is that they will also crack after the crease, it's only a $100 job to cut the old ones out and replace them at a welding shop.

Bill


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i would rather replace the steel blade 10 times a season before i would even think about the U edge.not saying the U is bad im sure theres many guys out there using them but i just stick with what works.in a normal season i replace my edges 2 sometimes 3
times.my flink plow i replace 3 or 4 times a season.thats if its out ever storm for 10 to 15 hours.


----------

